# رسم و حساب المساحة بكل سهولة بواسطة برنامج surpac



## aidsami (2 مايو 2012)

* رسم و حساب المساحة بكل سهولة 
بواسطة برنامج SURPAC


*​*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.**

الاشكالية المطروحة :
**
معرفة مساحة الشكل البسيط المعطى في الصورة

*











​*ثانيا- الحـــــل بواسطة برنامج SURPAC*

يرجى متابعة الرابط أدناه

 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/326977-حصري-رسم-و-حساب-المساحة-بكل-سهولة-بواسطة-برنامج-surpac#ixzz1tj9Gg8On

​
بالتوفيق للجميع. 
​


----------



## بابكريحى (2 مايو 2012)

لك كل الشكر ونفعنا واياك بهذا العلم


----------



## aidsami (2 مايو 2012)

لا شكر على واجب أخي بابكر

أمين - أجمعين


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## geofarid (24 مايو 2013)

Think you, it's short ande easy


----------

